# Pictures of your pets!



## distressed_romeo

I'm suprised no-one's started this thread yet...
What pets does everyone have; names and breeds!

I'll begin...
Two cats: Zak (fluffy, ginger and angry) and Figaro (big, grey and dopey)!


----------



## Leon

Bark:
age - about 13 (photo is maybe a year or two old)
breed - some mutt of irish setter / lab?





i think this was taken during the winter, as my parents usually trim him for the summer months.


----------



## Chris

Cat / Sabbath / 19, won't fuckin die
Red Tail Boa / Roland / about a year old
Crested Gecko / Who names a lizard? / Cool as hell
30 Gallon Fish tank


----------



## garcia3441

18 month old male Basset Hound named Fred

My cat died on December 14th, his name was Fideaux.


----------



## Papa Shank

We did have two dogs, one was barking mad and one day opened the front door and bit a girls hand so we had to get rid of him. Here's the sane one
Chad - 2 years old - Pedigree Border Collie


----------



## gojira

Chris said:


> Cat / Sabbath / 19, won't fuckin die
> Red Tail Boa / Roland / about a year old
> Crested Gecko / Who names a lizard? / Cool as hell
> 30 Gallon Fish tank



name your lizard man.....

I have an eclectus parrot - it loves screaming along to metal. his name is Loki and he's 1 year old.


----------



## Toshiro

I have a pet flying squirrel named Sushi:






He's about 8 years old now, I think, so about middle age. ^_^


----------



## bostjan

Good luck with your parrot!

My parrot (he's about 15: had him since he was about two weeks old) tries to kill everything, including me! He's nice most of the time, but it's just to lure you in 'Hey, what a nice cute little parrot ...' _chomp_


You can forget about playing guitar with no fingers.

I also have a mean dalmation and a very nice pitbull.


----------



## garcia3441

bostjan said:


> Good luck with your parrot!
> 
> My parrot (he's about 15: had him since he was about two weeks old) tries to kill everything, including me! He's nice most of the time, but it's just to lure you in 'Hey, what a nice cute little parrot ...' _chomp_
> 
> 
> You can forget about playing guitar with no fingers.
> 
> I also have a mean dalmation and a very nice pitbull.



That cockatoo looks pissed. Does he talk?


----------



## Shannon

Man, seeing this thread makes me miss my pets even more. When I got divorce about 3 years ago, I lost my pets (long story). 

Chihuahua/Manchester Terrier mix named Spike
Black/White Male Cat named Kat (died last year)
Grey Female Cat named Smokey

Here's some pics...


----------



## kovachian

Not my dog unfortunately


----------



## Metal Ken

My cat, Katrina. She's 17 now. these were taken when she was 16. She looks essentially the same now anyway.


----------



## TheReal7

Can anyone guess her name???


----------



## Leon

TheReal7 said:


> Can anyone guess her name???


doggie? 

shannon, you really look like Mike Portnoy in that picture of you with your cat!


----------



## Donnie

kovachian said:


>


 Wtf?
That's awesome.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

I have 3 cats.
1. Baby. 2 years old white/tiger tabby. She was a completely wild cat that was living under my porch. Her mom dropped her off there as a kitten. She had no human contact, but my male cats sort fo looked out for her. I ended up catching her by hand (that ws a bitch. She bit the hell out of me, too) and kept her.
2. Romulus. 3 year old jet black male.
3. Morris. A big ol' orange tabby that loves to sit on laps.

Pets are great.


----------



## forelander

I have a peachface lovebird called elmo. He's only 5 or so months old and I've only had him less than a month. His peachface is pretty nonexistant in this pic but it's more defined now, hopefully with more to go.


----------



## metalfiend666

My girlfriend talked my into forking out £200 on a 100litre fish tank and accessories a few months back. We bought a dozen goldfish to fill it. 11 died within the first couple of weeks, so we now have a huge fish tank with one tiny goldfish in it. His/her (how do you tell with a goldfish - lift it's tail?) name is Spot. Named by my girlfriend's 3-year-old daughter.

Shannon - that's sucks about your pets.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Shannon said:


> Man, seeing this thread makes me miss my pets even more. When I got divorce about 3 years ago, I lost my pets (long story).
> 
> Chihuahua/Manchester Terrier mix named Spike
> Black/White Male Cat named Kat (died last year)
> Grey Female Cat named Smokey
> 
> Here's some pics...



Fuck...sorry man!


----------



## XEN

I feel for ya Shannon. In my case we were not allowed to bring our dog to Germany when my wife got stationed here over 3 years ago. We had to leave him with a friend's parents and he's part of their family now. Eddie's a mix of boxer and pit bull and smart as hell. I miss him, but he's happy where he is.

Now we have a Jack Russell terrier called Paco. We got him from a single Soldier who had just had a baby and really couldn't keep up with him and his need for attention. He's a pain in the @$$, but he gets along with the new baby so it's all good.


----------



## nitelightboy

I have 3 cats:
Belly: looks like a Tigress and farts alot
Spitter: Fattest fuckin cat I've ever seen
El Gato: Dumb as all hell, but cute. She bites alot too

I just put down my dog...had him for 15 years. He was a mutt, looked like a Doberman. R.I.P. Bear.

And I also had a cat die right before Thanksgiving(before I got El Gato). His name was Elmo and he was pure fuckin evil. He could open doors and would wait until you weren't looking to savagely attack you. He also thought he was a pitbull. R.I.P. Elmo.


----------



## TheReal7

Leon said:


> doggie?
> 
> shannon, you really look like Mike Portnoy in that picture of you with your cat!




hahaha nope. Think...where we all are right now.


----------



## Drew

I got it! His name is "Waiting impatiently for Kroeker's CD!!!!"


 

No pets in the conventional sense, but I've had a pet Romanian since college. It's cool, she listens to metal. First night we hooked up, I was absolutely shocked to find a bunch of dream theater bootlegs on her computer. 

(just, don't mention Nightwish in her presence - she didn't take that one too well, lol)


----------



## nitelightboy

Drew said:


> I got it! His name is "Waiting impatiently for Kroeker's CD!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pets in the conventional sense, but I've had a pet Romanian since college. It's cool, she listens to metal. First night we hooked up, I was absolutely shocked to find a bunch of dream theater bootlegs on her computer.
> 
> (just, don't mention Nightwish in her presence - she didn't take that one too well, lol)




So Drew....um....does she have some single friends?? I'm willing to relocate 

Oh and not to suck up, but congrats on 5k, you post whore I wish tp be you one day!


----------



## DelfinoPie

Pure bred-Persian called "Ollie" aka "Olliephant" because she's such a chubba. She was originally going to be a show-cat, but her fur has a natural 'kink' in it that the judges dont like...so now she's a door stop, fire-guard-guard, rug and food disposal unit.

She loves being combed because its just another reason for her to get attention and then fall asleep.

Best cat ever!


----------



## Leon

TheReal7 said:


> hahaha nope. Think...where we all are right now.


Chris and Drew's love shack? 


named sevenstring?


----------



## TheReal7

Leon said:


> named sevenstring?




VERY close


----------



## Drew

she tells me her romanian friends love americans, because they can sleep with them and then pick their wallets while they're asleep, because americans have money, lol. 

Eastern Europeans are crazy, but yes, they listen to metal.


----------



## nitelightboy

Drew said:


> she tells me her romanian friends love americans, because they can sleep with them and then pick their wallets while they're asleep, because americans have money, lol.
> 
> Eastern Europeans are crazy, but yes, they listen to metal.




Cool! I wouldn't mine petting one of them pussycats, and I'm broke so I win HAHAHAHA


----------



## metalfiend666

DelfinoPie said:


> Pure bred-Persian called "Ollie" aka "Olliephant" because she's such a chubba.


 
Woah! That's one big moggy!


----------



## distressed_romeo

DelfinoPie said:


> Pure bred-Persian called "Ollie" aka "Olliephant" because she's such a chubba. She was originally going to be a show-cat, but her fur has a natural 'kink' in it that the judges dont like...so now she's a door stop, fire-guard-guard, rug and food disposal unit.
> 
> She loves being combed because its just another reason for her to get attention and then fall asleep.
> 
> Best cat ever!




Awww! Both my cats are persians as well!


----------



## SevenatoR

9 year old female Akita named Sasha. (97 pound lap dog - metal)

2 year old female Shi-Tzu named Nikki. (8 pound lap dog - not very metal)


----------



## distressed_romeo

http://kittenwar.com

This is disturbingly addictive! Vote for the scruffy kittens so they get some love too!


----------



## nyck

Sterling:


----------



## Mastodon

nyck said:


> Sterling:



Watch out! Your dog is the canine version of the Terminator

I used to have a kickass picture of my cat ontop of the ceiling fan clinging for dear life. Oh man that picture was great, I will try to find it later.


----------



## gojira

bostjan said:


> Good luck with your parrot!
> 
> My parrot (he's about 15: had him since he was about two weeks old) tries to kill everything, including me! He's nice most of the time, but it's just to lure you in 'Hey, what a nice cute little parrot ...' _chomp_
> 
> 
> You can forget about playing guitar with no fingers.
> 
> I also have a mean dalmation and a very nice pitbull.



as full of character as cockatoos are - I've always been of the opinion that they make terrible pets - they are EXTREMLEY aggresive birds - and often kill eachother in captivity. not only that but they can live past 100 years of age, and get pretty much unaproachable after fifty.

with that said though - the ones that are actually TAME, are pretty amazing birds - I used to have a major mitchell cockatoo - or pink cockatoo when i was young - he got stolen.


----------



## gojira

bostjan said:


> Good luck with your parrot!
> 
> My parrot (he's about 15: had him since he was about two weeks old) tries to kill everything, including me! He's nice most of the time, but it's just to lure you in 'Hey, what a nice cute little parrot ...' _chomp_
> 
> 
> You can forget about playing guitar with no fingers.
> 
> I also have a mean dalmation and a very nice pitbull.



BTW is it just me - or does he have a case of feather plucking????


----------



## gojira

nyck said:


> Sterling:



My god what an amazing looking dog.....you're very lucky.


----------



## gojira

SevenatoR said:


> 9 year old female Akita named Sasha. (97 pound lap dog - metal)
> 
> 2 year old female Shi-Tzu named Nikki. (8 pound lap dog - not very metal)



I used to have an akita - I fucking loved that dog - he was an absolute monster, but just amazing - unfortunately he killed my other dog - spike, who was one in a million, and i never looked at him the same after that.


----------



## nyck

gojira said:


> My god what an amazing looking dog.....you're very lucky.


Thanks!


----------



## dpm

Kate the ginger whore, Haga the Devon Rex, and the ever patient Vlad


----------



## nyck

Cute Kitties!


----------



## bostjan

gojira said:


> BTW is it just me - or does he have a case of feather plucking????



Yeah man. He picked his tail off, but it grew back. I was so happy he grew his tail back I almost didn't notice he started plucking his chest. I tried washing him in bitter birdwash to stop him, but it just pissed him off hardcore.

He used to be great. Up until he turned about 12, he would chatter away and loved attention. (He can even do death metal growls) He got really nasty when he was 12 and forgot most of the words he knew. He's making progress now, but it's slow going. I can't let him on me anymore, because he pecks my head, but he seems happy to run around on top of his cage or on the floor. I guess he hit puberty or something, but there's no way I'd ever get another cockatoo. Even if something happened to him, God forbid. I think it was really stupid for me to get him, but I was really young and stupid.

Oh yeah, and he's recently realized he's strong enough to crack the welds on his cage, so it's just a matter of time before I have to get another one. I've got a small one to put him in while I have the big one rewelded, but there are too many joints and i'm sure he doesn't like being in the little cage. I wish I could just cut him loose like a dog or a cat, but he'd ruin my house and I'm sure he'd hurt or kill himself with all of the dangers like glass and appliances.

I've read dozens of books on how to keep him happy, but nothing has worked. I took him to a couple of bird-vet's, too, but they're no help either.

Your Amazon looks pretty happy and healthy. You must know a lot more than I do about parrots.


----------



## dpm

I know Loki was getting really upset by the noise of flourescent lights at gojira's new place. Is it possible that an environmental thing such as that is disturbing your cockatoo, bostjan? any thoughts, gojira?


edit - bostjan's using caps? You feeling OK?


----------



## Mind Riot

This is Gabby. Got her at the Humane Society, no one else would take her. You can't see it in the pic, but her rear right leg is horribly mangled. She came in that way and they said nobody would take her; she'd been there for months. None of the other cats liked her or came near her, she was in a little cage covered in a blanket next to the office. I almost started bawling just hearing the story. Happily, she turned out to be a real sweetheart with a great personality, and she doesn't mind being an indoor cat (can't run very well with the leg and all). 







And this is Lily, also from the Humane Society. She's mostly Persian, but not purebred or anything. She's very timid and mild, and quite a talker. She also loves to be held (and she'll talk to you while you hold her, it's so cool), and has the most amazingly huge green eyes I've ever seen. She looks almost like a cartoon, they're so huge. If you could say no to these eyes, you're a much harder man than I am. 

Honestly, is this one of the most excruciatingly cute cats you've ever seen, or what?


----------



## gojira

dpm said:


> I know Loki was getting really upset by the noise of flourescent lights at gojira's new place. Is it possible that an environmental thing such as that is disturbing your cockatoo, bostjan? any thoughts, gojira?
> 
> 
> edit - bostjan's using caps? You feeling OK?



feather plucking means one of two things - the bird is either very bored or very upset about something, especially with cockatoos, as they rarely feather pluck.

If the bird is in a small cage - get a bigger one - move it to a cooler quiet part of the house, and leave soft classical on for it. try to think if anyone it was seeing often has left or not been around much. do you let it out of the cage much?

It's really not good that he's doing it, but on the bright side it means something is pissing him off, and he's not simply "grumpy" plucking can however become habitual.

a really common way to piss birds off is with sound - they have incredibly sensitive hearing, just switching an amp on, or focusing a camera used to send my little guy fucking bananas.

good luck - and let me know if i can help.


----------



## telecaster90

I have a Shiba Inu names Roxie. I don't have any pics of her, but do a google image search for a Shiba Inu.


----------



## Mastodon

Mind Riot said:


> This is Gabby. Got her at the Humane Society, no one else would take her. You can't see it in the pic, but her rear right leg is horribly mangled. She came in that way and they said nobody would take her; she'd been there for months. None of the other cats liked her or came near her, she was in a little cage covered in a blanket next to the office. I almost started bawling just hearing the story. Happily, she turned out to be a real sweetheart with a great personality, and she doesn't mind being an indoor cat (can't run very well with the leg and all).
> 
> That made my eyes start to water.


----------



## Mind Riot

Mastodon said:


> That made my eyes start to water.



Yeah, it still gets me a little if I think about it too much, especially when she's trying to scratch her ear and she can't because of the leg; the poor thing just keeps trying while the leg flops around. 

That's why I try to scratch behind her right ear whenever I can, she can't get to it so she absolutely freaking loves it when I do. She'll push against my hand when I do it and start purring really loud. A couple of times she's actually fallen over or done somersaults when I start scratching. I would imagine it feels really good to finally have someone get that itch. 

She was a lot thinner when we got her, and wasn't very nice when we met her. She actually scratched and bit me at the HS place, but I couldn't leave her there knowing her situation. But she got home with us, looked around, and it was almost like you could see her realize she could relax, and she was a total sweetheart from then on. She got a lot fatter, too.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Mastodon said:


> Mind Riot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Gabby. Got her at the Humane Society, no one else would take her. You can't see it in the pic, but her rear right leg is horribly mangled. She came in that way and they said nobody would take her; she'd been there for months. None of the other cats liked her or came near her, she was in a little cage covered in a blanket next to the office. I almost started bawling just hearing the story. Happily, she turned out to be a real sweetheart with a great personality, and she doesn't mind being an indoor cat (can't run very well with the leg and all).
> 
> That made my eyes start to water.
> 
> 
> 
> It touched my heart, I'll tell you what. Mind Riot, you and I would probably be best friends in real life, 'cause I'm alot like that, too. A soft heart for the unwanted. Good for you!
> 
> That pic with the kitty Lily in the box is adorable! I have one of my cat Baby hiding in a sack of potatoes, and you can see her little face through the webbing/netting on the side.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mind Riot

The Dark Wolf said:


> That pic with the kitty Lily in the box is adorable! I have one of my cat Baby hiding in a sack of potatoes, and you can see her little face through the webbing/netting on the side.



Can you post it?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Mind Riot said:


> Can you post it?


I don't know how.


----------



## metalfiend666

We've added to the tank. After finding out that goldfish can live in warm water and tropicals survive quite happily at around 22/23c our tank now contains 1 goldfish, 4 zebra danio's, 4 guppies, 1 plec, 1 catfish and a large water snail. The plec, catfish & snail are all there to help keep the tank clean.

Spot was a little bit narked about the new arivals, but he's calmed down now. Understandable really as he's had a huge tank to himself for about 3 months. Hopefully we'll have more luck with this lot.


----------



## gojira

metalfiend666 said:


> We've added to the tank. After finding out that goldfish can live in warm water and tropicals survive quite happily at around 22/23c our tank now contains 1 goldfish, 4 zebra danio's, 4 guppies, 1 plec, 1 catfish and a large water snail. The plec, catfish & snail are all there to help keep the tank clean.
> 
> Spot was a little bit narked about the new arivals, but he's calmed down now. Understandable really as he's had a huge tank to himself for about 3 months. Hopefully we'll have more luck with this lot.



not a good idea having goldfish in warm water - they become very susceptable to dropsy in my experience, they also need alot more room than tropicals - good luck though.


----------



## metalfiend666

gojira said:


> not a good idea having goldfish in warm water - they become very susceptable to dropsy in my experience, they also need alot more room than tropicals - good luck though.


 
We're not planning on having him in tropical water, just a tiny bit warmer than room temp. Having said that my girlfriend has just rung to say the heater's broken. It's not keeping the water at a coolish temp, it's taken it off the scale of our tank thermometer, which means it was over 30c. The guppies, catfish and plec have died from the heat. She's turned off the heater and added some cold water to the tank to bring the temperature down.

So our tank now contains the 4 zebra danio whatsits, the snail and a very warm water goldfish.


----------



## Pauly

My kittens, luv em'.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

I have a Royal Python (ball python) called Damien Spawn who's about 7 months old now. I think my favorite part is feeding day... Although the last thing i tried to feed him was possibly a biit too big as it took him over an hour to actually eat it...


----------



## Pauly

Ew, do you have to feed him live ones? I also thought that was a bit unfair on the rodents to be honest, doomed to be eaten alive slowly.


----------



## bostjan

Yeah, I'm ok. Thanks.

I just moved a couple years ago to a much quieter neighborhood. It's usually very quiet in the house, but there is a flourescent light near his cage. I didn't know they tended to be bothered by those lights, so I bought an incandescent lamp and installed it nearby. I hope that helps.

Also, I hear him shouting loudly quite often as I come home from work. Someone told me to get a mechanical clock for him to make soft ticking noise while I'm gone, but I don't think that may have been a good idea, now that you mention that your parrots don't like noise. He certainly didn't let on that it was bothering him. He didn't like the new house at first, but I think he's getting used to it.

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## nyck

So my dog is a little sissy whenever it rains or thunders so he runs upstairs or under something. Here's a really odd place I found him in a few weeks ago...under the air conditioner....lol
You can actually see fear in his eyes


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

pauly-bobs said:


> Ew, do you have to feed him live ones? I also thought that was a bit unfair on the rodents to be honest, doomed to be eaten alive slowly.



No, we have a bag of frozen large mice in the freezer. occasionally, about ever 1-3 weeks one gets ceremononiously defrosted in a pint glass, and then dangled in front of the snake in his colloseum iof frightfull death (well, a shoe box actually). We then marvel at him eating something bigger than his head, and in my caser imagine what i could eat if i could perform the same feat...


----------



## Pauly

Oh, that's cool. Once in biology we dissected a rat, but it was a bit frozen still so when we prised open it's arms there was an almighty crack as it's ribs all split, and all the girls in the class ran off screaming.


----------



## Lorne

I currently have a Stuck up Ragdoll cat who hates me,she's called Zara

I found a Rabbit in my front garden about to be attacked by a black cat,so I rescued it and my Daughter has named it Good Boy,then she had to have a Guinea Pig to go with it,it was called Mouse for quite a while,it's now called Piggy

I have had quite a few cats.3 Rottweillers,a German Shepard,A Burmese Python,Indian Rock Python,Royal Pythons a Spanish 4 lined rat snake,Rats,Gerbils and loads of fish tanks-I once had a 6 ft x 2 ft x 2 ft set up beside a 5 ft x 2 ft x 2 ft with a pair of 4 fts in the bedroom-completely buggered my concrete floor up all that weight,my favorite fish were Clown Loaches,had over 40 of them at the time,the largest was 12"


----------



## MorbidTravis

well, we have a thread for all sorts of gutiars, and drums. 
why not of your pets? i have seen a few NPD days around here.
ill start. these pics are over a year old but they still look like them.





















NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM













i honestly dont know why there are only 2 pics of the fat dog, and a million pics of the golden.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Awesome doggies!

If you go onto my profile page, every pic I have of my kitty, Zak, is there in the albums section.


----------



## MorbidTravis

put it on here lol, not that im lazy or anything.


----------



## distressed_romeo

MorbidTravis said:


> put it on here lol, not that im lazy or anything.



I've tried that before...most of the pics are too big to attach, lol.

What are your dogs names?


----------



## MorbidTravis

the golden is molly, and the fat one is christie.
they are 3 and 9 years old. how a fat dog got to be 9, i dont know.


----------



## MorbidTravis

I HAZ A TAYST






idk why we have 30 different pics of one dog, and 2 of the other.


----------



## gaunten

because noone likes a fat old dog?


----------



## Eric

Here are my three Australian Shepherds:

Blaze - Red Merle Male Puppy
Mia - Red Tri Female
Moses - Black Tri Male














































Kiss 'em!


----------



## MorbidTravis

gaunten said:


> because noone likes a fat old dog?



lol i think its because she is usually lying down doing nothing, other than knocking over the trash can. she was the cutest puppy, but we dont have an digi pics of her like that.

and eric, how old is your smallest?


----------



## Eric

He's four months old.


----------



## MorbidTravis

nice, he is still a baby.


----------



## B Lopez

Patty







Elvis


----------



## yevetz

Izabella or just Izya


----------



## Eric

yevetz said:


>



NICE. lol


----------



## MorbidTravis

are we the only ones with pets?


----------



## Daemoniac

yevetz said:


> Izabella or just Izya


 
Your cat is so fucking rad  I used to have one that looked like that.

My two are fat and lazy, Drusilla is the brown Asian looking one, and Spike is teh fat silver one (Buffy fans lol?)


----------



## MorbidTravis

lol my aunt had too really fat cats. they must have been like 20-25 pounds. it was amazing to watch them attempt a jump
and distressed romeo, your cat could be an lolcat.


----------



## distressed_romeo

MorbidTravis said:


> lol my aunt had too really fat cats. they must have been like 20-25 pounds. it was amazing to watch them attempt a jump
> and distressed romeo, your cat could be an lolcat.



 You're not the first person to point that out...


----------



## daybean

this is a new male horse that was born two weeks ago, named Rio.


----------



## MorbidTravis

oooo we have variety in here now.
how many horses do you have?


----------



## arnoroth661

daybean said:


> this is a new male horse that was born two weeks ago, named Rio.



 Figures, a texan with a horse. 

My picture is of Joey, a rhodeisan ridgeback/pitbull mix. Great dog, biggest chicken you'll ever meet...


----------



## MorbidTravis

arnoroth661 said:


> Figures, a texan with a horse.
> 
> My picture is of Joey, a rhodeisan ridgeback/pitbull mix. Great dog, biggest chicken you'll ever meet...



what pic?


----------



## arnoroth661

MorbidTravis said:


> what pic?



Right under my name. A rather small one, but it's the only one I've got.


----------



## MorbidTravis

arnoroth661 said:


> Right under my name. A rather small one, but it's the only one I've got.



lol my dogs are afraid of people they dont know, id hate to see what would happen if someone were to try to break into my house, they will probually take everything.


----------



## Alpo

This is my cat Pulla:


----------



## MorbidTravis

that too could be an lolcat.


----------



## Daemoniac

"is your life uneventful and boring? You could be in need of a lolcat"


----------



## daybean

MorbidTravis said:


> oooo we have variety in here now.
> how many horses do you have?



6...with little Rio. i know its not really a pet...but its my favorite animal.


----------



## jaxadam

Zoey, just turned 1 last Friday...






Captain, 4.5 years old.


----------



## pardon miasma

Baby as groceries.






Baby as my ghetto blaster.






Baby as an unwanted obstacle.


----------



## yevetz

Last one pic is awesome!


----------



## MorbidTravis

pardon miasma said:


> Baby as groceries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby as my ghetto blaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby as an unwanted obstacle.



we have a lot of potential lolcats on this forum lol


----------



## Eric

jaxadam said:


> Zoey, just turned 1 last Friday...



Nice dog


----------



## jaxadam

Eric said:


> Nice dog



Thank you. She's a real sweetheart.


----------



## B Lopez

this is the dog


----------



## jaxadam

This one, too.


----------



## Regor




----------



## Benzesp

My dog Jackson  badgers beware!


----------



## auxioluck

My badger just ran and hid.


----------



## ZeroSignal

arnoroth661 said:


> Figures, a texan with a horse.
> 
> My picture is of Joey, a rhodeisan ridgeback/pitbull mix. Great dog, biggest chicken you'll ever meet...



My grandma used to have a Rhodesian Ridgeback. It was one of the most well meaning and kind animals I ever knew. The thing was, he was built like a tank so he could easily pull you off your feet if you ever were mad enough to try to walk him. 

I miss that dog. 



B Lopez said:


> this is the dog



Er... Remind you of anything?


----------



## Zoltta

Buster:












Jack:












Hanna:








Pig (Yes thats her name):




If they cant win the spot on the couch they just spoon:


----------



## MorbidTravis

lol, how would dogs spoon?


----------



## Sentient

This is Jack...





...and this is Jack auditioning to be a circus bear...





This is Lydia...





...and this is Lydia checkin' out the dog's bowls...


----------



## Sebastian

Interesting eyes ...


----------



## MrJack

Sebastian said:


> Interesting eyes ...



Reminds me of this:







Benzesp said:


> My dog Jackson  badgers beware!



Dachshunds are awesome, a friend of mine has a wire-haired one. He's seriously one of the sweetest dogs you'll ever meet, he's even scared of their cat. Usually if he picks a fight with the cat he gets his ass kicked.


----------



## YYZ2112

This is Sam. He likes hanging out in this Corona box. It's getting a little tight for him now. (And yes, I drink Corona Light. )




This is Sadie chilling on her scratch pad.


----------



## MorbidTravis

does anyone have an lolcat?


----------



## sakeido

It's usually impossible to get a picture like this of all three 
black & blond - Halle
orange - Nash
white, orange & black - Alice


----------



## MorbidTravis

sakeido said:


> It's usually impossible to get a picture like this of all three
> black & blond - Halle
> orange - Nash
> white, orange & black - Alice



this needs a funny caption.


----------



## Petef2007

I has a jackson!!

Not what you think though...

I present me labrador puppy, Jackson...


----------



## stuh84

Yes, I was touching him from behind. He's never complained 

SAMMYWOOF FTW


----------



## ZeroSignal

Pets


----------



## Uber Mega

Here's my beautiful little bearded dragon, Dex/Dexter. He's about 16 weeks old now, but only 12 weeks in the photo:


----------



## MorbidTravis

Petef2007 said:


> I has a jackson!!
> 
> Not what you think though...
> 
> I present me labrador puppy, Jackson...



puppies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Nolly-

This is Jordan, he likes to chill out and have his belly tickled as much as possible:


----------



## MorbidTravis

you have a basement cat.


----------



## HaGGuS

This is rose. I think she was trying to high 5 me, or kick my face off. 









i cannot remember who tagged this photo of her.
It was someone on SS.ORG




This L.C, its short for lucky ****
I found him on a traffic island trying to work which way to go.
He had just been hit by a car, and had a broken back leg.
I stopped traffic and saved him.
He was missing half his fur, and was so skinny it was not funny.
He needed 2 operations and 6 weeks with a metal pin in his leg to fix him up.
That was 5 years ago now.. and he is sitting under the table as a type this.
I have never seen such a loyal dog before.
But he has done 1 naughty thing in the past.
He pissed on my zoom g9 effects board. 
I cleaned it out and it still worked, so I let him slide.  
He also is the most smelly dog in the world. 
But i could not ask for a better friend.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

This is my little Hermes.


----------



## yellowv

Maverick









Titan








Titan puppy pics












Sheba








Maverick and little Titan


----------



## MorbidTravis

lol i love that reaction of the big dog when the puppy is playing with him.


----------



## Zepp88

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> This is my little Hermes.



Kitty!


----------



## Sentient

yellowv said:


>



Dude, that's a beautiful dog, and I love that picture. He looks intelligently sly, there.


----------



## Sentient

Regor said:


>



Professional studio pics ftw.  I think the only reason my wife hasn't done that yet with out dog is just because she hasn't thought of it yet. If she sees this pic, she'll have an appointment for our dog for sure. 

Rog, what weight did Av finally top out at? He looks huge. Such a very beautiful dog.


----------



## petereanima

looking at those pics makes me miss our huskies.


----------



## yellowv

Sentient said:


> Dude, that's a beautiful dog, and I love that picture. He looks intelligently sly, there.



Oh he is intelligently sly allright.


----------



## DanD

Kind of old pictures (I need to get a memory stick...), but here's my blue great dane, Jade.


----------



## st2012

Fuzzball:












Tabbie:











Rogaine:


----------



## yellowv

DanD said:


> Kind of old pictures (I need to get a memory stick...), but here's my blue great dane, Jade.



Awesome man. I love Danes.


----------



## yellowv

Also Sentient and Regor your dogs are stunning.


----------



## lefty robb

He just one giant lazy 23lb fatass.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Regor

Sentient said:


> Professional studio pics ftw.  I think the only reason my wife hasn't done that yet with out dog is just because she hasn't thought of it yet. If she sees this pic, she'll have an appointment for our dog for sure.
> 
> Rog, what weight did Av finally top out at? He looks huge. Such a very beautiful dog.



Hehehe... yeah, um. When I went to get my pics done at Petco, the lady doing it kinda hooked me up good too. I was supposed to get like 5-6 pics on a CD-ROM for $100 right? Well I ended up getting 13-14 pics, cuz she wanted to use one of my pics on a newer mouse pad for her display board. I said sure!! 

Av actually hasn't 'topped' out really. The highest I've had him measured at was 118. But, he was steadily 117 all winter, and 109 all summer. He's been eating more since the weather turned from warm to cooler. I'm guessing he'll get back to 117 for the winter again. Its rediculous how he manages his own weight.


----------



## atimoc

I don't have any of my own currently, but here's my parents' labrador retriever Max doing his best interpretation of Robert Plant during Immigrant Song, while my sister's german shepherd Speedy (r.i.p.) is in awe:


----------



## Demeyes

I was trying to take an outside picture of all my guitars at the time and the dog, Jeff would not leave me alone. He's pretty dim but a bit of a laugh. At home we have loads of cats too. Some stay and we give away some from time to time. We have around 10 cats of various ages at the moment but i can't find any pics of them online that we took.


----------



## techjsteele

My 7 week old black Labrador "Count":






He was 1 of a 9 puppy litter we rescued. My wife and I found good homes for the rest, but couldn't part with him. My wife already has him spoiled.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Ok, here are my doggies 
The Big one is called Scooby, like scooby from the cartoon...I was a little child when we got him 
Anyways, we just call him "Scoob". He's 13 years old and way to energetic for his age 
The little one is our little girl, Luna...she's one crazy-ass bitch!! So cute, but when she's outside she hunts everythingther dogs, cats, martens,badgers, wild pigs, cars, tractors...even combine harvester!!
But I love those 2 slobs 









http://i521.photobucket.com/albums/w336/MarvAttaxx/Hundis087.jpg

[IMG]http://i521.photobucket.com/albums/w336/MarvAttaxx/Hundis125.jpg





ignore the dates, they're not correct


----------



## willith

me with Mozart


----------



## lobee

Mozart kicks ass! Great Dane?


----------



## willith

lobee said:


> Mozart kicks ass! Great Dane?



yep


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Got this little guy yesterday when i got my guitar...

Meet Pongo...


----------



## MorbidTravis

asmegin_slayer said:


> Got this little guy yesterday when i got my guitar...
> 
> Meet Pongo...



hmmmmm is he that small?


----------



## asmegin_slayer

MorbidTravis said:


> hmmmmm is he that small?



sorry, here he is


----------



## lobee

lobee said:


> Mozart kicks ass! Great Dane?





willith said:


> yep



When I was a kid we used to play around construction sites where new houses were being built and at one of them was a great dane. It was tied to the house and belonged to one of the construciton workers so we asked the guy if we could play with him. While we were marveling at how huge it was the guy decides to throw a whole donut for the dog to eat and he jumped up to grab it and basically teabagged my friend with junk at standing-face level knocking him over. The whole time I was laughing hysterically I was thinking how much I wanted one to torture my friends and eat our family poodle. Big dogs ftw!


----------



## willith

lobee said:


> When I was a kid we used to play around construction sites where new houses were being built and at one of them was a great dane. It was tied to the house and belonged to one of the construciton workers so we asked the guy if we could play with him. While we were marveling at how huge it was the guy decides to throw a whole donut for the dog to eat and he jumped up to grab it and basically teabagged my friend with junk at standing-face level knocking him over. The whole time I was laughing hysterically I was thinking how much I wanted one to torture my friends and eat our family poodle. Big dogs ftw!



ahahaha!

I thought about getting like a little pony saddle or something for him and letting my gf's sister ride around on him. Prolly wouldn't go over to well though.


----------



## Decipher

Here are my two dogs: Jager (pug) and Eddy (Shih tzu/Lhasa Apso)





Jager is approx: 10 months right now




Eddy is approx: 9 years old


----------



## MikeH

Kane (yellow lab)





Mickey (tea cup yorkie/chihuahua mix)





Nutter butter (.....some kinda cat)





Kane is 5 years old, Mickey is 2 and a half, and nutter is almost 7 weeks. I also have a few fish that I have no pictures of. Out of all the pets, I would have to say Kane is my favorite. I love them all, but that dog is so loyal and loving and knows exactly when something is wrong. We have big get togethers all the time and Kane is friendly to everyove. but one day we had one and my dad's friend, who recently relapsed on meth, walked into the yard and before I could blink, he had him pinned against the fence with the hair on his back raised, barking like a maniac. So I'd have to say he's pretty smart. He's also smelly.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Is it just me, or do all cats like sitting in wierd places?  I have 3 cats and they generally hang out in the laundry room... I went in there the other day to dry my jeans and somehow the tabby had managed to get into a big re-usable plastic bag. I looked inside, and she just hissed at me as if I was about to evict her from her new place of residence 

Unfortunately I don't have any pics right now... we have 3 cats. Two are black and from the same litter, they're about 10 and the tabby is about 5 I think. My dad has a Jack Russell as well.


----------



## Amelie

Daww everyone's pets are so cute.

I'd have a massive dog too if I wasn't stuck in a small apartment, I bet my cats would kick it's arse too haha! 

Me and my ma used to breed Siamese and a couple of others so here's my current two. 

They are solar powered, like most cats, and enjoy birdwatching on sunny days, long conversations while I'm trying to study, and the white one eats string/rubber bands/cable etc. if you don't hide that shit. 

P.S. kittens are previous litter, long gone to new loving homes.


----------



## Sentient

Amelie said:


> P.S. kittens are previous litter, long gone to new loving homes.



Nice pics, and beautiful cats. I don't think I've ever seen Siamese kittens before. Very cute.


----------



## techjsteele

A routine walk about in my backyard uncovered these little ones. The momma ran off seconds before I first saw them, and I ran to get the camera. I think the momma cat is a stray, probably a second generation stray. 







The jig was up by this picture and they were making a run for it.







Except for this one. This one let me pet it, and it was waiting for me when I came back to check on them. 







I've already bought food for the momma cat, a bed, and other good stuff. I saw the momma cat come back after a while, but I'm still checking on them from time to time. I guess I'm a sucker for cute little things in distress!


----------



## Harry

Very cool pets in this thread


----------



## tbird11

cool pets!


----------



## vampiregenocide

My 3 year old Jack Russel, Buddy :











I also have a Leopard Gecko but I have yet to take a good picture of him.


----------



## stuh84

AWWWWWWW


----------



## hufschmid

sorry had too


----------



## HaGGuS




----------



## CornSyrup

This is Christa!! she was a Christmas present (hence name) given to me in Dec 1996 when I was 8. She is now 12 years old and still healthy/energetic. She is a jumper, and can find her way over fences just shy of 6' high without a running start. She is an odd mix of German Shepherd/Black Lab/Chow.


----------



## HaGGuS

Ahh...... the dog that can jump fences.
I think your puppy is part ninja.


----------



## Mvotre

my loyal boxer dogs, Chaos and Chronnos. Chronnos is the son of Chaos, (how metal that sound?? ) and is the one who looks like a mummy. Boxer dogs FTW! Sorry for the crappy pictures, but my ex-gf took those with my cheap phone, while they are in bath mode


----------



## RenegadeDave

I guess I'm the first parrot owner to post pics? Weird.

This is my 18 month old Timneh African Grey Parrot, Echo. 

He's pretty shy with the talking, but he can talk (and mimic all sorts of other stuff). 

His vocabulary consists of (understandable so far)

Echo
Echo Bird
Hey Echo
You're a good boy
What a good bird
EE-ko (when he was learning to say Echo, he started saying this, so I started calling him it every now and then, he still says it)
Come Here

He can also mimic my laugh, the fire alarm (awful, just terrible), the door to my bedroom at my old apartment closing (squeaky hinges), a leaky faucet, he can whistle a cat call, come hither, and the indiana jones theme song all out of order (it's funny). He whistled dixie once, but never again. 

These things live forever, so I'm sure his vocabulary is only going to grow 

EDIT: He also makes very realistic kissing noises (I kiss him on his beak) so when I'll kiss my girlfriend when she shoes up, he'll make a kissing noise from his cage, it's pretty funny. Now if we're sitting with our heads close on the couch watching TV he'll make the kissing noise, it's pretty funny.


----------



## CrashRG

heres my contribution, consisting of my wife's siamese Suki the day we got here from the Humane Society, my cat Miko, which we adopted from a neighbor who found a whole litter of kittens living in her dogs doghouse, nursing off of her. Another pic of Miko climbing the door to my guitar room shortly before claw removal and finally my beloved Pug, Bailey, who never made it to a year old. 
I got her when I was having a really rough time in my life and that little dog helped me out tremendously. She was the definition of a great dog. At 9 months old, she started having seizures. We took her to the vet, and they could find nothing wrong with her. A whole month later, no seizures, and all of sudden she flops out on the kitchen floor and has several seizures that put her into a coma.....We had to have her put down and I have never been so heartbroken over a pet.


----------



## harkonnen8

This is my cat.

He´s name is whiskey .


----------



## code_red

The is Bee Boo. He's deaf.













The is Mocha Monkey.













This is Juju Bean.


----------



## Harry

Here's the most recent photo of my dog, Coco.


----------



## yevetz




----------



## harkonnen8

yevetz said:


>



I want one !!!!


----------



## gatesofcarnage

First is of my Red Tail Boa,Snappy-Named properly
Second is Huck my Golden Retriever-Best Dog Ever
Third is Becky my Bernese Mountain Dog-Hilarious to watch
Last is Evra my Ball Python-great snakes


----------



## MFB

My cat was kind of pawing at my monitors while I scrolled through the other cat pictures


----------



## twiztedchild

asmegin_slayer said:


> Got this little guy yesterday when i got my guitar...
> 
> Meet Pongo...



aww that puppy is awesome  what kind is it?


----------



## poopyalligator

Here is the coolest fattest chihuahua ever.


----------



## Toshiro

We just adopted a year old(or so) cat from the Humane Society 2 weeks ago. He caught a cold right after we brought him home, or I would've posted pics earlier.






We named him Keiichi after a lot of long discussions. The girlfriend wanted a long name, and I wanted something short, or at least that I could shorten. I just call him Kei.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Here's a group shot of my dogs. My dog is the little one on top. The others are my mom's dogs, who I'm currently living with:






Here's Pongo being a super hero:











He caught the bad guy, fuck yeah!






And some baby pictures:









































And here's my 2 cats, the gray one is Angel, the brown one is Dakota. They were my ex's cats, and when she moved out, she decided that she was going to get a place that she couldn't take them, even though she sprung it on me by surprise and had all the time in the world before hand to find a place. She told me she was going to have to take them to the SPCA to be put down. I said fuck that, I'd find a place for them. And I did, my place  She e-mailed me 6 months later asking if she could have them, I wrote back a one liner that said simply "The cats have a home", I just failed to mention it was mine  Anyways, enough back story, on to the kitties:































And here's an artsy one:






As you can tell, Angel poses for pictures a lot more


----------



## MorbidTravis

WoW, alot of pets. does anyone have something that isnt a cat or dog?


----------



## Daemoniac

^ Someone on the second or third page (i think?) owns a horse?


----------



## MorbidTravis

oh ya. i was wondering if anyone had like a moniter or a shark or something weird.


----------



## Labrie

Heres some of my sisters pets:

Hand Bannana (he can save you money on car insurance)










Jose










Kilomanjaro Baboon Tarantula










Emperor Scorpion






Now the family pets:

A couple horses










Our two lovely border collies, Sonny and Fly (who are brother and sister):

Sonny




Fly





Our one cat, Kovu, who was meant to be a show cat but...lol. I think this was shortly after his hair was cut because usually he has a lion mane.










We have a pretty big family around this house when everyone is home. I also have another cat who is camera shy but he's an orange tabby that has been my best friend for about 18 years or so now. We're pretty close and can have actual conversations


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^ Tarantuala? Thats badass man


----------



## Labrie

Haha yeah my sister is into all those types of animals. Her boyfriend works at a reptile store so between them they've got lots of that type of stuff. Actually that one in the picture is what she gave him for christmas this past year. He just got another baboon tarantual that's bright orange as well. My sister just got a bull snake and that thing is batshit crazy man!


----------



## MorbidTravis

Do you have a video of the spider eating something?


----------



## Labrie

No sorry but I might be able to get one for you


----------



## RenegadeDave

MorbidTravis said:


> WoW, alot of pets. does anyone have something that isnt a cat or dog?



There are pictures of my African Grey parrot somewhere up there.


----------



## RickBwarn

Your dogs are sweet looking, especially Blaze. Me mom used to have a rich chestnut colored Arabian gelding named Blaze, he was a real sweetie too! Having the unconditional love of furpeople is truly a gift.


----------



## Daemoniac

Drusilla:


























Spike:






































 LAZAR KITTEHS OF DOOM!!!









Me and Spike hanging out.


----------



## MorbidTravis

i see red xs next to the pics for some reason.


----------



## Daemoniac

Really? God dammit

Its showing up on mine..


----------



## MorbidTravis

i see alot of pics, and red x next to each one.


----------



## Daemoniac

Hm, its showing up on my other computer too, i think it must be your computer? Maybe?  How annoying though...


----------



## gunshow86de

Here's my two puppies;

Shiner, 10 months old today, Border Collie/ Lab Mix





Fancy, almost 5 months old, German Shepherd/ Hound Mix






Together






Those are the only 3 photos I managed to get in before they started fighting again.

















Fin


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Why do all cats love sitting in wierd places? 

I walked in my laundry room to get a bottle of beer the other day and I just felt something furry. One of my cats had taken up residence in the beer box for some bizarre reason.


----------



## SamSam

Blackbeard the pirate!


----------



## MorbidTravis

lol keep em coming


----------



## Stengah_2012

Eh, I'll post my pets. 

Amon, 





Angel,





Amon, a female, is some sort of American short haired/long haired mix. 

Angel, also a female, is an AKC registered German Shepherd. She's about 12 years old, and the poor thing obviously hasn't been brushed in a few days. I know, I'm a bad owner.


----------



## Daemoniac

^ Your cat is fucking awesome


----------



## Stengah_2012

Demoniac said:


> ^ Your cat is fucking awesome



Thanks man! I'll tell her when she's not busy staring me down, like this.


----------



## MorbidTravis

that cat is a demon.... id shit my pants if a cat looked at me like that.


----------



## Stengah_2012

MorbidTravis said:


> that cat is a demon.... id shit my pants if a cat looked at me like that.





She's certainly NOT a lap kitty, much to my disappointment, but she's also not demonic. She just looks that way. 

She's really the biggest scaredy cat ever. Whenever she see's the pizza delivery guy or someone else walking up to the door, she runs away and hides in the closet for an hour.


----------



## MorbidTravis

is she cockeyed?


----------



## Stengah_2012

MorbidTravis said:


> is she cockeyed?



Nah. It looks like it here, but it's really just the angle of the pictures. She was looking at me, not the camera.


----------



## Tiger

I got my girlfriend a kitten for her birthday on Sunday.







Im a dog person, she's a cat person. It's cool though, it has a lot of personality. Too bad its going to grow up and be a cat.


----------



## sakeido

The key to having cats that are always cool, is to get another cat. Two cats is way better than one. They keep each other on their toes..


----------



## ZeroSignal

sakeido said:


> The key to having cats that are always cool, is to get another cat. Two cats is way better than one. They keep each other on their toes..



 Better to have them killing each other and not the birds.


----------



## MorbidTravis

does anyone have a really fat cat or a massive sized dog?


----------



## Sentient

My dog Jack has already been in this thread (back on pg 5), but I just wanted to share a few shots of him in a recent snow. We rarely ever see any snow accumulation here in NC, and last week we got about 5 inches at my house. And the dog just loved it.

Ol' Jack was running around, knee-deep in the fluffy stuff, draggin' his nose through it like a pig. He came running up to me and said, "Dude (he calls me dude), how come it don't do this more often? This is badass." (Sometimes he cusses when his mama ain't around.)


----------



## MorbidTravis

lol he is a little fur ball.


----------



## HaGGuS

I just adopted a Jack russel terrier.
Little fucker will not stay still for a photo.


----------



## HaGGuS

Finally got him to stay still. 






Meet milo, the cane toad licking, snake chaser. (yes...he licks cane toads, then runs around for 15 minutes in cirlces, ending with a big case of the munchies)
He is 12 years old.
His former owners got a divorce, and milo was headed for the pound.
And 12 year old dogs don't usually get adopted. 

So instead of sending to to his death at the end of a needle filled with that green shit , I Gave him a home. 
I call him milo the ferret.


----------



## petereanima

awwww  cute.

update from my 2 cuties. they meanwhile got their shit together and really like each other.

chillin:







and the "newer" kitteh has some strange sleeping positions 











and she's also a photo-model, come kitteh, look sexy for me!







yeeeah, now do the inoccent-thing!







great, and now some obi-wan-kenobi-style!!






_Use the fork!_

the force?

_No, use the fork, to make me some kitteh-food, now!_


----------



## Randy

Cute pair you've got, Peter.


----------



## arktan

Weird sleeping positions FTW


----------



## petereanima

the negative side is: she farts like a beast, the weirder the position. 

my girlfriend then is always like "bloody hell....PETER!!"

"that was the cat!!!"

"yeah..._the cat_....pfffff."

poor me


----------



## Stephen

This was my dog who unfortunately got put down last year. She had cancer, massive tumor in her throat  , thought it was fair to have her put to sleep instead of suffer as she was probably going to end up suffocating due to the tumor.

Had her for nearly 17 years but she was great, still miss her though, one of the most well behaved dogs i've ever known and probably one of the most intelligent dogs i've ever come across.

Think I'm gonna get another dog this year when it warms up a bit.


----------



## HaGGuS

I made the mistake of looking at the 4 sale / wanted poster board at the local shop.
I came home with another dog. 

Meet stella the bull arab cross bull mastiff. 
She is 5 months old and as big as a barn.


----------



## Uber Mega

Love the hammer toy  looks like she settled in fine!

Some recent shots of my bearded dragon, Dexter:


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

This encouraged me to post some of my dog. He's a Yorkie/Bishon. He let's me make funny faces and enjoys my guitars. This will be interesting, I promise.


----------



## msherman

Very sad week here at the house as we had to put our beloved Boogies down on monday.
He was the best cat I have ever had. I had 16 wonderful years with him.

Love your pets everyday like it is their last, because one day it will be!
RIP Buddy, you will be missed!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## petereanima

sorry to hear that.


----------



## CentaurPorn

Sorry to hear Mike. To be honest I was never a huge Cat guy until the girl talked me into going to the spca to get a Kitten. We came home with Dexter. By far the strangest but most awesome animal ever. I felt sick just reading your post. I dont know what I would do without the guy now.




























Sleeping after a long day of destroying our house.


----------



## yevetz

Oh shit Mike  I even have a pic of him "playing" one of your basses, I saved it coz it was cute. 

RIP


----------



## CrashRG

I'm sure Ive posted these here somewhere before, but oh well.
Our cats Miko and Suki, My poor deceased pug, Bailey.

Don't have pictures of the new dog yet, just bought the wife a jet black 10 week old Pomerainen 2 weeks ago, her name is Eva.


----------



## TomParenteau

He loves to "help" change strings! But he's pretty good about not thrashing the guitars.

He LOVES acoustic, but runs for dear life when I fire up an amp.


----------



## ToniS

CentaurPorn said:


>



That pic is so awesome!


----------



## minusthemonkey

My little monsters




This little one is Miko.




And this is MeiMei. 












They rule. High five me!




Awesome Sauce!


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Pongo, A year later





and me drunk with Pongo


----------



## Bungle

George, my little fatboy in various states of consciousness and hair length.













Lilly, the happiest dog on earth.


----------



## Fikealox




----------



## Rail-Boy

HaGGuS said:


>


 
SUPERCUUUTEE! EEeeeeeEE. I'm getting all clucky...


----------



## Hypothermia




----------



## Cheesebuiscut

sakeido said:


> The key to having cats that are always cool, is to get another cat. Two cats is way better than one. They keep each other on their toes..



And that's how my bassists sister ended up being a crazy cat lady and has something like 40+ cats in her apartment.

I couldn't even try to describe the smell to you.


----------



## synrgy

Due to my constantly changing living scenarios, I've known my cat to be the only cat in the house, and to share a house with other kitties.

He MUCH prefers being the only cat. VERY MUCH.

Anyway, I just recently got my own place, so now it's just me and the boy -- first time ever. No girlfriend, no roommates. AWESOME.

Here's my Baku being a lazy boy:


----------



## scottro202

My mom was reading over my shoulder as I read this thread and told me to put our Basset Hound on here, so I did 

Her name's Joy. She's 15 in people years. She had a litter-mate named Pride, but she passed away 3 years ago.  

Pride and Joy, get it? like the Stevie Ray Vaughan song. I was 6 monthes old when we got them, I didn't name them!!! So anyone that thiks the names are stupid, talk to my mom 

Here are teh pics from our summer vacation:


----------



## Mattmc74

Here is a couple of pics with our cat Ned.

Ned and the RG7421






And Ned with the Fender Showmaster


----------



## Daemoniac

scottro202 said:


> My mom was reading over my shoulder as I read this thread and told me to put our Basset Hound on here, so I did
> 
> Her name's Joy. She's 15 in people years. She had a litter-mate named Pride, but she passed away 3 years ago.
> 
> Pride and Joy, get it? like the Stevie Ray Vaughan song. I was 6 monthes old when we got them, I didn't name them!!! So anyone that thiks the names are stupid, talk to my mom
> 
> Here are teh pics from our summer vacation:



I really want a Basset Hound. We have a mini Dachsund, and i just think a Basset hound would geet along with her just great


----------



## Andii

I found Maxii on the side of the road. Everybody loves her.


----------



## yellowv

I think thats awesome that your Mom named the dogs after an SRV song.


----------



## yellowv

Here is a new pet I just got today


----------



## -mouse-

HaGGuS said:


> I made the mistake of looking at the 4 sale / wanted poster board at the local shop.
> I came home with another dog.
> 
> Meet stella the bull arab cross bull mastiff.
> She is 5 months old and as big as a barn.



dude she is gorgeous


----------



## yellowv

Haggus that dog rocks.


----------



## scottro202

Demoniac said:


> I really want a Basset Hound. We have a mini Dachsund, and i just think a Basset hound would geet along with her just great


 
Bassets really are great dogs. But after they hit 2 years old, they get lazy as can be  But I love Joy to death!!! 

Joy doesn't get along with other dogs well. Whenever she goes to the beach, vet or something, she always hides behind me or my mom from other dogs  It's probably since Pride died. 

And on that same vacation where the pics were taken, I was sitting in the condo, playing some WhiteChapel form my sister's laptop. Joy came into the room and lied down!! My dog likes deathcore!!  (Unlike most of this forum  ) I also remember whenever I'd play Metallica when I was first starting to play guitar, Joy would come into my bedroom and listen to me jam out  My dog is troo 

I need to get some pics of her with my Agile


----------



## MorbidTravis

anyone have an irish wolfhound


----------



## Daemoniac

I _wish _I had an Irish Wolfhound. They're just stunning.


----------



## MorbidTravis

im thinking about getting one soon. whenever i have the extra money to afford one.


----------



## Customisbetter

My other cat Lilly observing my then-new cabinet...






Ollie again trying to play my old Valkyrie...


----------



## 6o66er

Left: Baby, Right: Roadblock
We're not sure what Baby is, but Roadblock is 100% clown. (pitbull) 






Here's Roadblock again - Age about 1 year. He's a little over 2 now.


----------



## Daemoniac

MorbidTravis said:


> im thinking about getting one soon. whenever i have the extra money to afford one.



Be sure you can afford one  The food and medical bills for the giant breeds is pretty incredible  And be sure you're prepared for the short lifespan (7-10 years I believe it is)


----------



## MorbidTravis

Demoniac said:


> Be sure you can afford one  The food and medical bills for the giant breeds is pretty incredible  And be sure you're prepared for the short lifespan (7-10 years I believe it is)


ya i know, tahts the only sad part. but on the other hand i get to name it beowulf!


----------



## MorbidTravis

Demoniac said:


> Be sure you can afford one  The food and medical bills for the giant breeds is pretty incredible  And be sure you're prepared for the short lifespan (7-10 years I believe it is)


ya i know, tahts the only sad part. but on the other hand i get to name it beowulf!


----------



## Daemoniac

They are really beautiful dogs  I plan on getting one eventually. The missus doesn't want one... I don't care  She'll learn to love it.


----------



## wannabguitarist

My mom's dog and my cat 

I miss these fuckers


----------



## SD83

My cat




going crazy








defending my bass (under construction) against my sisters cat


----------



## Randy

SD83 said:


> My cat



Sphinx-Kitteh... You're doing it right.


----------



## Randy

I don't have any pets anymore, unfortunately but here's a close-up of my sister's kitteh being pensive:


----------



## jaxadam

Here's an updated pic of Zoey...


----------



## Daemoniac

^


----------



## Daemoniac

Actually, funny story, my girlfriend works at an animal shelter, and they got a bunch of puppies left with them. They don't do any tests or anything to see what they are, they just look at them, look through a book, and try to pick the right type...

Anyway, they looked through and they ended up putting "Kelpie" on them... Turns out they were a litter of the brown coloured Dobermans ... They all sold on the first day... as Kelpies...


----------



## jaxadam

Demoniac said:


> Anyway, they looked through and they ended up putting "Kelpie" on them... Turns out they were a litter of the brown coloured Dobermans ... They all sold on the first day... as Kelpies...



lol...

Sometimes you have to do that to find a home for an "aggressive" dog.


----------



## Daemoniac

Oh it wasn't because they were aggressive (they''ve rehomed physically aggressive dogs before too, Rotties and Huskies mainly, but only to the right people with the right circumstances), they were literally just wrong 

I love Dobermans... the missus wants one because the black ones look SO much like one of our Dachshunds, just bigger (MUCH bigger )


----------



## jaxadam

Demoniac said:


> Oh it wasn't because they were aggressive (they''ve rehomed physically aggressive dogs before too, Rotties and Huskies mainly, but only to the right people with the right circumstances), they were literally just wrong



No, I know what you mean. A lot of places here have a real problem with "aggressive" breeds (dobes, rotties, GSD's, etc.) so sometimes shelters have a hard time placing them.



Demoniac said:


> I love Dobermans... the missus wants one because the black ones look SO much like one of our Dachshunds, just bigger (MUCH bigger )



We have a black male also who is quite a beast, but they are really great dogs in general.


----------



## lobee

Demoniac said:


> Actually, funny story, my girlfriend works at an animal shelter, and they got a bunch of puppies left with them. They don't do any tests or anything to see what they are, they just look at them, look through a book, and try to pick the right type...
> 
> Anyway, they looked through and they ended up putting "Kelpie" on them... Turns out they were a litter of the brown coloured Dobermans ... They all sold on the first day... as Kelpies...





So, were the buyers notified or will they all be wondering why their dogs are growing so big?


----------



## Fred

My much-loved cat, Caspar. He's a British Blue and about 3-4 years old (my little brother could tell you exactly, I'm hopeless with that kind of thing!)


----------



## Prydogga

That's the coolest cat I've seen since Serious Cat! I want it NAOW!


----------



## BrainArt

I would take pics of my dog, but he's afraid of cameras. Hahaha. I think I might be able to find one from a few years ago that my older sister took.


----------



## Daemoniac

lobee said:


> So, were the buyers notified or will they all be wondering why their dogs are growing so big?



They're wondering why their Kelpies look so much like Dobermans 



Fred said:


> My much-loved cat, Caspar. He's a British Blue and about 3-4 years old (my little brother could tell you exactly, I'm hopeless with that kind of thing!)



Bwah!!! I _LOVE_ British Blues!! They're so stumpy looking, it's awesome


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

My guinea pig Yulia Volkova...








here is with her pet, April.


----------



## Savindur-El

Check my profile and you will apreciate god.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Savindur-El said:


> Check my profile and you will apreciate god.


why you don`t post the damn pics here Ivan?


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Marty McFly:


----------



## Bungle

*GREAT SCOTT!*


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Fred said:


> My much-loved cat, Caspar. He's a British Blue and about 3-4 years old (my little brother could tell you exactly, I'm hopeless with that kind of thing!)



I hate you right now. I really do.  You have an awesome cat. You can't look at him and not want to hold him.





 I am lobbying Randy for us to get a Russian Blue or an American Curl. Anyone here who wants to help in said lobby please do.


----------



## Daemoniac

^ Russian Blue = awesome. That said though, I _do_ prefer how funny and stumpy British Blues are


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

The are a bit skinnier cat naturally and I like smaller cats. Its all preference but I am a very small person and I am not sure I want a cat that might can take me out if he tries hard enough.


----------



## zimbloth

Fred said:


> My much-loved cat, Caspar. He's a British Blue and about 3-4 years old (my little brother could tell you exactly, I'm hopeless with that kind of thing!)



I love that thing, what an adorable cat! Congrats


----------



## zimbloth

Here's my furry little pal, fancying my old ENGL...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

zimbloth said:


> Here's my furry little pal, fancying my old ENGL...



I kept searching that first pic looking for him.  I thought I was missing something. He's a cutie.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Herb Dorklift said:


> Marty McFly:



oooohhh is so beautiful!!!! I love it!!


----------



## mrhankey87

After seeing A LOT of cute cats & dogs in a bunch of NGDs, I think it would be cool if all sevenstringers introduce their cats/dogs/whatever 

EDIT: oh f*ck my bad, I've just discovered it's a repost. sorry, you can close.


----------



## MorbidTravis

i was about to get a bunny, only $25. but no room


----------



## gunshow86de

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!







Left: Shiner, 2 years old, Black Lab/?? mix
Right: Fancy, 1.5 years old, Pit/German Shepherd mix

Shiner is my dog, Fancy is my "part-time" dog (I fostered her when she was a puppy, my ex-girlfriend adopted her, I puppysit and take her to the park all the time)

And yes, they are sleeping on my bed. I let them do that as long as they've had a bath and been de-shedded.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

sasha =]


----------



## matt397

I must of said something funny before I took this


----------



## Customisbetter

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I am lobbying Randy for us to get a Russian Blue or an American Curl. Anyone here who wants to help in said lobby please do.



I had two american Curls for 13 years. cool cats.


----------



## t o k u g a w a

EIN


----------



## Origin

Ein  makes me wanna watch that show again. Beautiful dog too


----------



## Arsis

t o k u g a w a said:


> EIN



Haha I love those dogs!


----------



## t o k u g a w a

Origin said:


> Ein  makes me wanna watch that show again. Beautiful dog too



Yeah, we are going to have space adventures one day 

and, thanks! He is a shit sometimes, but what dogs aren't, right?


----------



## Fred

NiCkMiLnE said:


> sasha =]



That is a fucking cool cat, haha. Congrats.


----------



## gunshow86de

t o k u g a w a said:


> EIN



Corgis ftw!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i did not have to look at my tuner to see if i was sharp or flat - darius (rip), my cats ears would tell me! lol


----------



## swayman

This is one of my dogs, he's a Border Collie & his name is Jack. He's a complete moron but I love him. Deaf as a post too.






I had 3 cats when I was with my ex girlfriend. Even though they all belonged to me she took them when we broke up. I don't even have pics of 2 of them, this is Tank. Tank was a stupid, stupid animal but was a complete sook. I heard from my ex last year, she called to tell me Tank got hit by a car.






This is my cat Vlad. He's an interesting cat, he's definitely a blue but he's got slight tortoise shell markings. He simply won't leave me the fuck alone, he must thing I'm his dad.


----------



## gunshow86de

^
Since you are a Border Collie owner, I want to know your opinion. I'm pretty sure my dog is part-Lab, and I've heard some people suggest that he's also part Border Collie. What do you think? (he's the one sitting like a 'tard on the right) His coat is longer and thicker than it appears to be in the photo, it's longer than a Lab's but definitely shorter than a Collie's. He's also approximately the size of a Collie; he was playing with one at the park the other day and they were the same build. He also has a herding instinct that definitely doesn't come from the Lab side. He loves to herd my roommates into the living room.


----------



## RenegadeDave

"Echo my Echo bird"

I think that's what he thinks his name is. 

It's funny because he calls to me when I'm out of sight by just saying "Echo" over and over again. 

Timneh African Grey parrot. The picture is in color, btw.


----------



## Syrinx

Fred said:


>



^^^ He looks like a stuffed animal lol

Yearbook photo day:






Look Ma! No teeth!:


----------



## alexmurphy

this isn't my pet just yet. I'm picking her up this weekend. It's a royal python (otherwise known as "ball python")

WHAT SHOULD I NAME HER?


----------



## techcoreriffman

Name her Denise. Beautiful snakes they are.


----------



## alexmurphy

techcoreriffman said:


> Name her Denise. Beautiful snakes they are.



denise? i had a teacher in 1st grade named denise


----------



## ittoa666

Name it cobra commander.


----------



## alexmurphy

ittoa666 said:


> Name it cobra commander.



its not a cobra...but that is tempting...


----------



## ittoa666

You can just walk into your house and scream COBRA!!! really loud. No one will care when you tell them your snakes name. 

If you don't like that though, you can always name it Isis or some other cool god.


----------



## swayman

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> Since you are a Border Collie owner, I want to know your opinion. I'm pretty sure my dog is part-Lab, and I've heard some people suggest that he's also part Border Collie. What do you think? (he's the one sitting like a 'tard on the right) His coat is longer and thicker than it appears to be in the photo, it's longer than a Lab's but definitely shorter than a Collie's. He's also approximately the size of a Collie; he was playing with one at the park the other day and they were the same build. He also has a herding instinct that definitely doesn't come from the Lab side.



Yeah there could be some Collie in there, it's always hard to tell with mutts (please take no offense to me calling your dog a mutt, I love mutts, they generally have 100 times more character than pure breeds).

The bone structure around his eyes is kinda Collie like. As far as I know you can actually have a dog's DNA tested to find out what breeds they have in them...


----------



## gunshow86de

swayman said:


> Yeah there could be some Collie in there, it's always hard to tell with mutts (please take no offense to me calling your dog a mutt, I love mutts, they generally have 100 times more character than pure breeds).
> 
> The bone structure around his eyes is kinda Collie like. As far as I know you can actually have a dog's DNA tested to find out what breeds they have in them...



No offense taken. I've never owned a pure-bred dog, and I don't plan too unless I ever need a working or sporting dog for a specific purpose.

I mostly just want to know because I'm tired of being asked what breed he is every time I go to the dog park. I always tell them I have no clue. Judging by the looks I get, this is apparently some kind of sin.  I mean, I just went to the SPCA, found a dog who I thought was cute and who's personality I liked, and then adopted him.  His profile card at the SPCA said Collie mix, but they found him abandoned in Galveston after Hurricane Ike. Which means they were just guessing.

Those DNA tests are like $150, so I think I'll just tell people that he's half-Lab and half-Collie and call it a day.


----------



## gunshow86de

Not that I think anyone particularly cares, but I think I figured out my dog's breeds. Someone at the dog park suggested he was a Lab/Whippet mix, based on his posture, running stride, and overall slimness. I read the AKC specifications for whippets, and he matches those behaviors almost to a T (or is it to a tee, never had to actually type that one ). He burrows under covers, tracks small animals just like a sight-hound, and is extremely quiet.

I did a Google image search for Lab Whippet Mix, and found this;










and my dog;









I think I wanna do the Pet DNA test now; curiosity has gotten the better of me.


----------



## MorbidTravis

it could be worth it, you never know


----------



## Guitarman700

Inspired by the recent thread about a certain bunny.
This is my Golden Retriever, Koro. she's 11, and does whatever she damn well pleases. She's a sweetie though. 








So post pics of your pets!


----------



## gunshow86de

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/67782-pics-your-pets.html


----------



## Guitarman700

gunshow86de said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/67782-pics-your-pets.html


Damn search engine...
Mods can lock this.


----------



## Guitarman700

This is my Golden Retriever, Koro. she's 11, and does whatever she damn well pleases. She's a sweetie though.


----------



## gunshow86de

Guitarman700 said:


> Damn search engine...



That's why you use this;

Let me google that for you


----------



## Faine

Caught him yawning!




Caught the other one in my bag!


----------



## BucketheadRules

alexmurphy said:


> this isn't my pet just yet. I'm picking her up this weekend. It's a royal python (otherwise known as "ball python")
> 
> WHAT SHOULD I NAME HER?



Looks like an Alan to me.

Alan is the best name for any pet, regardless of gender.



On a separate note, our two cats:

Basil, he's a neurotic little fella, not at all aggressive but he's pretty jumpy, great little dude though. Here he is in a pile of crunched-up wrapping paper from Christmas:





This one is Molly. She's Basil's mother and is very different to him in almost every way. Not aggressive to people but she picks fights with other cats and used to beat the shit out of Baz  She's about half his size too, which made it quite entertaining. Here she is, in said pile of wrapping paper.


----------



## MikeH

Here's a bit of an update on my collection:

Recently we had to get rid of my mom's dog Mickey, our yorkie/chihuahua mix. We're in the process of remodeling our home and he is notorious for peeing on our carpet. I know this was probably an error that we made, but he's almost 5 now, so potty training would be a bit difficult. He went to a good home, though. They're and elderly couple who are retired and have two other yorkies themselves. Apparently he's already taken to the man very well and never leaves his side. But in saying that, my girlfriend and I also got another little one a few months back in September. This is Maxwell Clyde.






Now I typically HATE smaller breeds, but Max is a great dog. Never barks unless I provoke him long enough, and even then it takes a while. He's quite lazy and likes to just lay on the couch most of the time. He's hilarious and very cute.

Now for MY babies:

























Currently housing a Texas, Blood Parrot, Blood Parrot/Texas fry (~25x), Jack Dempsey, Firemouth (x6), Convict, and two Plecos. I plan on upgrading to a homemade 270g tank once I get it built. 

And lastly, this is my boy. Kane. My full-blooded Yellow Lab. By far the best and most loyal pet I have ever owned. He's actually in the kitchen laying on the cold floor taking a nap right now.


----------



## Guitarman700

Ibz_rg said:


>



SO CUTE!


----------



## The Munk

Poochies











Piggies






Cats










Turtle





RIP Praying Mantis





RIP Rabbit






Yeah,...my family kinda has a zoo going on.


----------



## vhmetalx

My kitteh Abigail.. (Named after Abigail Williams)

One of the first days after we brought her home from the pound




from here on out idk how old she was in any of the pics..




























I lub her. But nowadays she's pudgy as hell lol.


----------



## CooleyJr

This is my dog Shelby with a bone growth on top of her head.


----------



## MikeH

Guitarman700 said:


> SO CUTE!



He's the best. Very protective too. Whenever my dad and I get on the roof to clean the gutters or something like that, he'll follow right beneath us and whine until we get down.


----------



## SirMyghin

CooleyJr said:


> This is my dog Shelby with a bone growth on top of her head.



Cute dog, makes it look really curious , as if it is trying to figure stuff out.


----------



## nelson22

So cute! Pet pictures are the best when you don't have anything else to take pictures of--they are always there, so that you can take pictures of them and show everyone!


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Dvaienat

My Aunt's cat, Quagmire






And her other cat, George 






She has 7 more cats, I think. I lose count since there are so many


----------



## Guitarman700

NatG said:


> She has 7 more cats, I think. I lose count since there are so many



Wut.
Also, Giggity.


----------



## Church2224

Post your pets if you have pics of them. Dogs, cats, hell pigs, ect. 

Here are two of my dogs (do not have pics of the third one)

Sadie, our Pomeranian- 






And my best bud Rebel, a Border Collie. Like the little brother I never had






Our third dog is Hershey, Sadie's brother who does not like taking pictures lol.


----------



## Razzy

This is my buddy, Ringo.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Our two kittehs:

Basil:






And Basil asleep in various positions:

















And here's his mum, Molly:


----------



## SD83

My cat Merlin












Found him at the animal shelter 4 years ago when he was a kitten, couldn't get him off my arm again... we've been best friends ever since  He might also be the most clever cat I have yet met.


----------



## synrgy

Repost. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/67782-pics-your-pets.html


----------



## Church2224

Yeah that one died after I started to come back after a while lol. My bad


----------



## Cabinet




----------



## Necris

My Cockatiels Nipper (Natural Grey) and Luna (Pearl Pied Mutation).












(Nipper looks confused )


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

I have a couple cats and a bird that doesn't matter because it's stupid. Had a dog, but...well...  

So in true internet fashion, I have cat pictures.





This is Abbey.





This is Kona. He lives at my shop as a third employee.

We have another cat at home, but I don't really have any good pictures of her, since no camera of any kind would be able to fit her in a picture. She also hates me.


----------



## Faine

my GSD, Volk! <3














http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/185006-new-dog-day-german-shepherd.html


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Loki


----------



## ExousRulez

Impossible to get a pic of his face though.


----------



## asmegin_slayer




----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Say hi to Fonzie.


----------



## Saber_777

This is Randy


----------



## Church2224

My Border Collie, Rebel. He is the best dog I have ever met, gentle, sweet, and always there when I need him. He has the most personality out of any animal I have met 






Sadie, my mother;s Pomeranian. She is a sweetheart.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Basil, asleep in various positions:





















And in a rare awake moment:


----------



## BucketheadRules

And now for Molly, Basil's mum:


----------



## Saber_777

In all seriousness. This is the most amazing person in the world (my wife, I'm a sappy guy) and the most amazing cat. 

The cats name is Dahlia.


----------



## Jesse7

Salazar Roofus, or just Roofus. 






Sammy


----------



## ASoC

HaMMerHeD said:


> Loki


 
Ahhhhhh your dog 

I really want one, but I don't have the space, time, or money lol to raise a puppy


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

KITTEN!


----------



## Adrian-XI

This is Ruby


----------



## MFB

Damn Stealth, he got BIG! I feel like he was just a puppy not too long ago and sitting on top of the Recto


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MFB said:


> Damn Stealth, he got BIG! I feel like he was just a puppy not too long ago and sitting on top of the Recto



Yeah that was last August, this has definately been a really fast year for me too :s


----------



## fassaction

My kids!!!!






Mr Fuzzy (Maine Coon Cat)






Hobbes (Catahoula Cur Lab mix) and Bella (pug beagle mix)






They LOVE car rides!






And they love to listen to me play music


----------



## Faine

Stealthdjentstic said:


>




I love your GSD man!!!  He looks really young. How old is he??


----------



## fassaction

asmegin_slayer said:


>



Thought you might get a kick out of this....


----------



## Variant

This is my pet rock:






I use it to kill stupid people... ss.org style!


----------



## HaMMerHeD

ASoC said:


> Ahhhhhh your dog
> 
> I really want one, but I don't have the space, time, or money lol to raise a puppy



Thanks. He's a good boy. He's 11 now, so I'm not sure how much longer he'll be around, but he still acts like a puppy. All of his litter mates are gone now. He was the runty one, but now he's the only one left, and as healthy as ever.

Husky puppies are a nightmare. Destructive, disobedient, and strong-willed. They are loyal dogs, but they don't really aim to please.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Not really mine, parent's dog. I want to get a boxer pup, but don't think I'll have enough time to train it between work and guitar.


----------



## BlackMastodon

HaMMerHeD said:


> Husky puppies are a nightmare. Destructive, disobedient, and strong-willed. They are loyal dogs, but they don't really aim to please.


And how.  My buddy and his 2 brothers live together and have a husky pup who's maybe half a year old now and they still can't train the crazy little bastard. Mind you they aren't the brightest and haven't spent the money or energy to really train the dog.


----------



## ASoC

HaMMerHeD said:


> Thanks. He's a good boy. He's 11 now, so I'm not sure how much longer he'll be around, but he still acts like a puppy. All of his litter mates are gone now. He was the runty one, but now he's the only one left, and as healthy as ever.
> 
> Husky puppies are a nightmare. Destructive, disobedient, and strong-willed. They are loyal dogs, but they don't really aim to please.


 


BlackMastodon said:


> And how.  My buddy and his 2 brothers live together and have a husky pup who's maybe half a year old now and they still can't train the crazy little bastard. Mind you they aren't the brightest and haven't spent the money or energy to really train the dog.


 
I know that huskies are difficult to train and hard headed, but I still want one, or a german shepard. I've always loved both breeds and I want a puppy really badly. But I don't feel like like I have the time or money to train a dog. It's a shame because I'd really love to have a dog (always been a cat guy, but I feel like having a pet that actually shows me some love ).

I think that once I have the time (and space) I'm going to get a dog, and I'm determined to either have a husky or a german shepard. My dog owning friend (he has like 5 samoyeds) is trying to convince me to get a malamute instead (he thinks I wont be able to put up with a husky), any thoughts on this suggestion?


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Malamutes are bigger and less energetic than huskies, but they still take a lot of work. I love huskies, and as much of a pain in the ass as they are, they are extremely affectionate in the same sort of frantic way as they are in everything else.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Just get a shepherd bro, they're so easy to train! Sure you have to walk them quite a bit (we walk ours 4 or 5 times a day) but I can imagine a husky would be even harder to walk.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Faine said:


> I love your GSD man!!!  He looks really young. How old is he??



Thanks man, hes 11 months


----------



## AscendingMatt

I just realized i have too many of the boston i need to take more of the pit!! 


P.S. My wife loves to dress izzy (the boston) up 



























Rush T


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

Puppy time!










Still doesn't like cameras.





Taken after she had a bit of a disagreement with a dandelion. Tasted it, like she does with everything, and well... she immediately shoved her face into the grass and started rolling around like an idiot for about a minute straight, hence the grass stains on her forehead.


----------



## Estilo

MrJack said:


> Reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dachshunds are awesome, a friend of mine has a wire-haired one. He's seriously one of the sweetest dogs you'll ever meet, he's even scared of their cat. Usually if he picks a fight with the cat he gets his ass kicked.



I'm pretty confused with this breed. Most Dachshunds I've met are usually the most docile, friendliest, most loyal dogs I've seen, yet from I've read on the net they seem the hardest to train, and have the most self-ish, standoff-ish attitude, and are hard to train?


----------



## Estilo

^ I double checked to make sure I was quoting the right post, but somehow the pic of the cats always show up instead of the Dachshund..


----------



## flexkill

Unfortunately my beloved Roscoe passed away about three weeks a go. In this thread will live his infamous "What you lookin at sucka" picture. We miss you bud.


----------



## octatonic

Scarlett O'Hairy:


----------



## axxessdenied




----------



## TheDuatAwaits

My buddy. Stubby. 


















Sleeping on me.


----------



## Alimination

She just found love with my cousins cat. haha


----------



## axxessdenied

Looks like my case is comfy:


----------



## refusetofall87

Where the pitbulls at??


----------



## schecter4life

Show us your pets SSO!!!, heres mine

Smur, my Mane Koon british shorthair mix





Heres Smur and my other cat Sketty messing around (sketty is 5 yrs, Smur is 5 mos, yet Smur is 2 times sketty's size)





Here is my Pitbull flea being Precious





And here is my Pug, Mo, being precious with Smur(and i KNOW i took the photo upside down)





Here is my 22 YEAR OLD CAT "Kat" he is one year, 2 months, and 8 days older than me (his birthday is March 4, 1990, mine is May 12, 1991)(and he can still jump on the Kitchen counter, something i have NEVER been able to do xD)





there is all the preciousness i feel comfortable showing the world...lets see YOURS now!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Very nice pets you have there, though. 22 year old cat is insane!!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Littleman, our 12 year old Golden Retriever (recent grooming) that just came to live with me from my exwife to retire 





pre-haircut...


----------



## Tiger

Our Tamaskan is in! We finally have our dog after wanting one for years.

I picked him up from the airport this afternoon. His name is Attila. 











Jul 7, 2012 5:57pm | Facebook


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Why settle for pics when you can have videos! Enjoy!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

..and my girl just came home with this about an hour ago - wonder if i can be a cat person....


----------



## squid-boy

vbshredder said:


> ..and my girl just came home with this about an hour ago - wonder if i can be a cat person....



If you enjoy sex, you're going to have to be a cat person. Crazy, I know.


----------



## Tang

There is an unfortunate lack of chihuahua's in this thread! 

Sid (the badass):






Dexter (was almost named Ziltoid, but my SO was having none of that):






My two, plus some puppies we're babysitting. Actually, we're keeping the rightmost pup.:






To keep the balance, here's my cat King George.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

If you have a pet, post a picture of it. If you want a pet, what would you want? 

My dog:







He likes to take the whole couch as his own and he always uses the pillow to lay his head on. Must be horrible to be a dog.


----------



## jonajon91

I have 7 cats.
pictures inbound. (seriously finding 7 cats is tough)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

jonajon91 said:


> I have 7 cats.
> pictures inbound. (seriously finding 7 cats is tough)



Finding 1 cat is tough, trying to keep them in one spot for long enough to get a good picture is nearly impossible.


----------



## Brill

I had a pet scorpion... He died though after I had to give him to a parent t look after while I was away.




thats what he looked like though.

Now I''d really like some Kittens.. But My landlord won't let me have any pets...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Loxodrome said:


> I had a pet scorpion... He died though after I had to give him to a parent t look after while I was away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what he looked like though.
> 
> Now I''d really like some Kittens.. But My landlord won't let me have any pets...



So a scorpion was alright, but a cat is a no go?


----------



## Randy

Last weekend's acquisition:


----------



## Brill

YJGB said:


> So a scorpion was alright, but a cat is a no go?



I've moved a few times..
And generally, Scorpions are less of a hassle than Cats.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Randy said:


> Last weekend's acquisition:


SQUEEEEEEEEE


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

this reminds me, here is a thread i started a while back about how your pets react when you play guitar/music. some pretty cool pets out there fo sho.

chk it out ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-your-pets-do-when-you-play-music-guitar.html


----------



## Randy

BlackMastodon said:


> SQUEEEEEEEEE



I've had ~4 dogs in my life and in all that time, I've never smelled stinky rotten egg sewage farts so bad. 

Don't let that face fool you.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Sleepy pooch!


----------



## rekab




----------



## Tang

Sid:




Sid, King of the Backyard (extra clarity) by nrrfed, on Flickr

Smokey:




Smokey (blue curve edit) by nrrfed, on Flickr

Ramona:




IMGP5565-Edit by nrrfed, on Flickr


----------



## JEngelking

One of my cats, Harold, likes to open the drawers in the bathroom, then proceed to lounge and take a nap in it.


----------



## downburst82

Me and my guinea pig Cinnamon  (I have another one named punky)


----------



## benatat

Jasmine, my 9 year old dauchsund/cocker


----------



## Kimling

Can't remember if I've posted him already, but here's Miko!


----------



## sage

This is Princess Slaya. She's cute, but she's kind of a dick. Mrs. Sage is not so good a discipline and the dog gets away with everything when I'm not around. 

This is her in her lifejacket, before she went on her first boat ride.


----------



## hand amputation

Olivia:


----------



## Whammy

Lola (weimaraner)





Phoenix (rhodesian ridgeback)





And the two together


----------



## dcoughlin1

This is my dog Bailey the first day we got him 








This Bailey now at 15 months


----------



## skeels

YJGB said:


> Finding 1 cat is tough, trying to keep them in one spot for long enough to get a good picture is nearly impossible.


 
Yeah, most of the pics come out like this:




But when I get home from work, if I lay down for a moment, I become paralyzed:


----------



## JEngelking

Harold says "Fuck yo shit" and doesn't let me work on my mix.


----------



## User Name

this is my salamander, sir wigglesworth

found him under my deck haha


----------



## m3ta1head

High resolution: http://i3.minus.com/ibvp8qMiJrCtdY.JPG






High resolution: http://i7.minus.com/iVs2iPoA3iTdk.jpg






High resolution: http://i7.minus.com/ibs5teApl8GWDM.jpg






High resolution: http://i1.minus.com/iba6XrJI8dRbhO.jpg


----------



## tacotiklah

Meet my family's orange tabby cat named Cheeto. He is MUCH fatter than in this picture, but just as sweet and adorable. He was also an Avenger himself, but those bastards at Marvel never gave him proper credit.





Look at that giant grin on his face! 





Poor guy got out and broke his leg when he got attack by two neighbor dogs and kicked their asses. He's all better now, but he had to live like this for several months. 





As much as I love sitting in that couch, he loves sitting up on the top of it and peering over my shoulder to see what I'm doing.





He also really loves his naps.





He really loves playing with cords. Sadly I've lost more than a couple pairs of headphones to him...





Cuteness overload!:





Dying from the cuteness!!!


----------



## JSanta

My wife and I have a full house!

Mya our Congo African Grey




Corona the Sun Conure (loud little bugger)




Jax and Sophie


----------



## ncfiala

Here are some pictures of my dogs (all adopted from rescues). Also got a cat (she's hard to track down sometimes) and we adopted some rescued parrots (four cockatoos and a macaw).

This is Pippi the long-haired chihuahua (only has three legs).


----------



## ncfiala

This is Taito the long-haired chihuahua.


----------



## ncfiala

This is Miso the Japanese chin (she is blind).


----------



## ncfiala

This is Jilly the Japanese chin.


----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## MetalThrasher

One of my pets. Grace!


----------



## AscendingMatt

12 days old!


----------



## MikeH

Milo, being ecstatic about bath time.





Maxwell being a pretteh flawerz.





Kaa being lazy.


----------



## ninn

Here are my two kids.

Atilla - 17 years old and now has kidney disease. Poor buddy. She's doing well though. 




Minion is missing a few marbles. She likes to shower with me, but she is deathly afraid of the kitty fountain so I have to keep a bowl of water out for her. She also can't comprehend new things on the floor like if a pillow falls out of bed. She'll puff up and circle it constantly.


----------



## Murdstone

My girlfriend and I picked up this little nugget a week ago.


----------



## Treeunit212

I take awesome pictures.


----------



## watson503

Here is Goldie, she was originally my cousin's dog but I care for her now, she is my best friend - loves to eat mass quantities and listen to good music - well, not always as she likes to sit by my amp when I practice...


----------

